# LCP and +P ammo



## Shortlid (Dec 20, 2010)

I have read that Ruger does NOT sugest puting +P ammo through the LCP. However I have seen many do it without any issues? Anyone on the forum put in the area of 200 rounds plus of +P through theres?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Putting +p through a gun not designed for it is fraught with hazard. 
MY opinion only. I'm no expert on gunsmithing or engineering:
While I would be reasonably worry free putting +P SD ammo through it in a SD situation, I wouldn't plink with it every weekend. Of course if you damage the gun from excessive pressure, it's on you.
Is there even an actual spec for +p in a .380? (I presume it's a .380...) Or is it clever marketing on someone's part.
While searching for more info, I came upon this:

CAUTION: Magtech +P .Guardian Gold 380 Ammo - LCP Barrel burst


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My opinion:

If its a gun and iy says don't do it....don't do it.
It may work but why risk it. If you want more power caliber up.

RCG


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Shortlid said:


> I have read that Ruger does NOT sugest puting +P ammo through the LCP. However I have seen many do it without any issues? Anyone on the forum put in the area of 200 rounds plus of +P through theres?


Sir, you have already answered your own question. Obviously Ruger knows best and have probably blown up a few LCPs in the process of their testing! Bypassing their definitive statement is irresponsible and dangerous to you and others. "I have seen many do it without any issues" people should be avoided as they are unfit for firearms of any sort. Sorry to be negative, but there is no wiggle room on this deal whatever.
Eli


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. :smt082

:smt1099


----------

